# New Lures for 2011



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Got a few pictures of some new lures coming out from Charkbait









Looks like a good Maguroni/Shibuki clone.

Mark said they should be here in about 60 days and the price point will be like the Maguroni







Way to go Mark! :dance:

I posted this on another site(360) and people got mad, don't know why its only a lure people.:doowapsta


----------



## BAOSABI (Nov 10, 2010)

Look what I have already! LOL (Hijacked)

Sorry Kil for posting this chit.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh xiet! That black and white is sick!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow..oooooooo , now were talking. I want them BAO


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

IgotSNAGGED said:


> Oh xiet! That black and white is sick!


Black and White.....or black and Glow?

Looks like glow.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

Black and glow


----------



## BAOSABI (Nov 10, 2010)

It's black and glow like IGS said. The first demo color is a joke. Rainbow trout! LOL
Must be a Musky lure. :biggrin:


----------



## dodohead (Jul 1, 2010)

rainbow trout color would work great on Stripers.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

dodohead said:


> rainbow trout color would work great on Stripers.


It sure would, on the Illinois river up in Oklahoma........:cheers:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

dodohead said:


> rainbow trout color would work great on Stripers.


I'll bet it would crush them. Thats a great application. Those fish do love a small lipped bait.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm going to be adding these also to my site soon! I saw mark at the fishing show.


----------



## moonriver (Nov 13, 2010)

Great looking lures. I will try it on my next tuna trip.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

surfcowboy said:


> I'm going to be adding these also to my site soon! I saw mark at the fishing show.


Excellent decision! We need more people like yourself to support and lead the way to "more cost efficient and effective" choices for our already expensive as hell sport! Kudos to H4Ljigs.com!!


----------



## moonriver (Nov 13, 2010)

100% agree with IGS. The big guys are going to rise the price for everything next year. We need to find a way to cut down the rising cost of going fishing. I will be a keen supporter for Surfcowboy and friends like Bao.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks guys. I try to keep the cost down for the fisherman. I'm going to be having a few limited qty. jigging rods and reels on my site most likely Wensday. these are a little more pricer then the jigs.


----------

